# Unlikely Attraction



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Are there any characters or actors/actresses etc that you find attractive physically?I don't think there's a thread for this,I just wondered what people would say.
By Unlikely,I mean someone who is not typically thought of as handsome/ beautiful.
The character I picked (image enclosed)was an abused, mentally unstable murderer in a crime programme.I think he encapsulates male beauty perfectly.Then again I tend to like people who look like that.

Well? What do we think?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I like Sean Penn.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I know who that guy is he played in some show beautiful people and some other stuff included Twilight, I hate that movie but he looks great with blonde hair 
I have a lot.

Chad Kroger
Hugh Laurie
Hugh Jackman
John Cusack
Johnny Depp
John Slattery
John Krasinki
Dave Grohl
James McAvoy
Nathan from Kings of Leon(Drummer)
Mathew Goode
Luke Wilson
Colin Firth
Paul Rudd
Brad Pitt
Orlando Bloom
Chad Micheal Murray
Tom Welling
Mark Harmon
Micheal Weatherly
Harry Connick Jr.
Patrick Wilson
Tom Cruise
Edward Burns
Jennifer Lopez
Tegan and Sara
Cote de Pablo
Penelope Cruz
Scralette Johansson
Kiera Knightly 
And some more haha.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/fern-britton-pic-rex-features-545695191.jpg

Fern Britton :yes


----------



## squishy (May 9, 2011)

angus said:


> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/fern-britton-pic-rex-features-545695191.jpg
> 
> Fern Britton :yes


wtf


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

squishy said:


> wtf


lol That's what I thought.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

I really like Sandor Clegane (The Hound) from Games of Thrones/A Song of Ice and Fire book series. I think he's hot.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Larry David and Louie CK can get it!!! Any day, any time!! They're funny and smart. sexy!!


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

tropic said:


> I think he's hot.


That would explain that nasty burn-mark.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Morrissey
Prince


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Lanter said:


> That would explain that nasty burn-mark.


You're right. Good one .


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Double Indemnity:1059370642 said:


> Morrissey
> Prince


Morrissey? As in the singer?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Vincet Cassel
Damien Lewis
Steve O
Jason Sadakus
Adam from Man vs Food


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

CountingClockwise said:


> Morrissey? As in the singer?


Yes.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm a big Fight Club fan as people can see from my sig...idk why but I think I'm in love with Helena Bonham Carter not her per se but her character from the movie. At first I was quite grossed out by her but now I often fantasize about her...lol I can't explain it.

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e192/rhcp_csi/picspam/fight_club_04.jpg


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Vincet Cassel
> Damien Lewis
> Steve O
> Jason Sadakus
> Adam from Man vs Food


Can't believe I forgot Vincent Cassel in my post!wow, what an attractive man!


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

squishy said:


> wtf





Chris2012 said:


> lol That's what I thought.


listen dudes I was living in the UK back in '05' and I used to get up every morning and watch her show, she's got a nice big rack, big ... curves a beautiful face and a sweet personality, what more could you want.
Here's an other example of a fine woman, Samantha 38G.
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/600full-samantha-38g.jpg :yes


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

angus said:


> listen dudes I was living in the UK back in '05' and I used to get up every morning and watch her show, she's got a nice big rack, big ... curves a beautiful face and a sweet personality, what more could you want.
> Here's an other example of a fine woman, Samantha 38G.
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/600full-samantha-38g.jpg :yes


Isn't that chick a porn star?


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Chris2012 said:


> Isn't that chick a porn star?


She's more than just a prn star :mushy


----------



## squishy (May 9, 2011)

angus said:


> listen dudes I was living in the UK back in '05' and I used to get up every morning and watch her show, she's got a nice big rack, big ... curves a beautiful face and a sweet personality, what more could you want.
> Here's an other example of a fine woman, Samantha 38G.
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/600full-samantha-38g.jpg :yes


im no chubby chaser, but the 2nd one isnt that bad....the first one, i dont know how you can get passed that faceeee


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's my random list:

Stephen Colbert
Charlie Day
Ryan Gosling


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Vincet Cassel
> Damien Lewis
> Steve O
> Jason Sadakus
> Adam from Man vs Food


Seriously, what do you like about Adam?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

pbandjam said:


> Seriously, what do you like about Adam?


His personality.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

@megan.... I guess he could be considered outgoing, but I keep getting the feeling like he's gonna die any moment from a stroke or something after eating that junk.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

pbandjam said:


> @megan.... I guess he could be considered outgoing, but I keep getting the feeling like he's gonna die any moment from a stroke or something after eating that junk.


I bet that is exaggerated a little. He prob. does those eating things like once a month and has trained exercise people. I don't know..I just think he's really great.


----------

